# problem with sincro er2cat alternator generator



## whiskynwater (Oct 28, 2011)

hi guys iam have a problem with a sincro er2cat alternator,its connected to gx270 honda with gas conversion,the problem started when i adjusted the speed of the gx270 i think i turned it up to much increasing the voltage thus blowing a 5 plug extension i had plugged in at the time 220v,then after this happened there was no power from the gennie,someone told me it was the voltage regulator,but i couldnt find one on this model of alternator theres 3 diodes in the centre of the motor could these be the problem any help would be very helpful,best regards WW


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello. Hope somebody out there can help you cause I've a simular problem. 
So far no luck in finding what I need.


----------

